# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mbreti Arthur është nga Dalmacia?

## fegi II

Mbreti Arthur është iLIR nga Dalmacia?
Sipas shkrimit te portalit britanik i dedikuar për lajmet nga Kroacia, Croatian Times, sipas lajmeve që javën e kaluar u botua në Slobodna Dalmaci kohët e fundit martesa e dy britanikëve në  Igranima afere Podstranes.http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...,0.268135&z=12
 dhënë nje shtesë "era ne shpine" Teoria relativisht e freskët se legjendar Mbreti Arthur i lindur në rajonin tonë, dhe është e mundur që të jetë këtu edhe varri i tij.

Edhe pse mundet per  të qeshur ne  shikim të parë në këtë teori - sepse, Artur është në gjithsesi eshte simbol britanike - kjo nuk është aspake çmendur. Siç kam shkruar, Arthur ishte me te vertet një ushtar romak apo nje gjeneral i cili mbeti ne Ishujt Britanik pas tërheqjes së romakëve (natyrisht, në qoftë se ka ekzistuar në të gjitha!) Kështu bregu dalmat është e vendosur brenda perandorisë.
qifti britanike , Catherine Porter dhe Daniel Riedel,  kohët e fundit u martua në fshatin Igrane, që banorët janë duke u përpjekur për të promovuar historinë se si vendi mori emrin e vet pas mbretëreshës Igrayni, nëna e Arturit (mirë, tani për tani nuk ka asnjë dëshmi historike për të mbështetur historinë zbavitëse e vendasit).
Nëse tregimi , megjithatë, ishte e saktë, kjo do të të gjithë duhet të luajnë në Dalmaci para 1.500 viteve, që nga historia e pretenduar mbretit Arthur në Angli, duke lëvizur rreth shek 5 në te 6-të.
Historiani britanik John Matthews ka tendencë të vetëm kjo teori aq e vështirë që një varr, i cili u zbulua kohët e fundit në zonën e Splitit është në të vërtetë varri i Mbretit Arthur, dhe tashmë ka filluar të organizojë një turne një-ditor në rajone. Matthews përpiqet për të gjetur prova për teorinë që Arthur ishte me të vërtetë një gjeneral romak, Lucius Artorius emri i vërtetë Castus, dhe se ai ka lindur në Dalmaci, ku, si një fëmijë, larë në det me nënën e tij Igrayne,dhe ku në fund dhe u kthye për të vdekur. Përveç kësaj, përpjekjet për të lidhur King Arthur britanik me gjeneralët romake.
http://www.velikabritanija.net/2009/...acije-croatia/

----------

